# Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking clock?



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Our puppy kept us up all night last night. Howling, crying, etc. every two hours. We (I) would take him outside, and all but the first time he just wanted to play...

I was told by several people if I wrap a clock in a towel, the ticking will sound like a heartbeat and they'll stay asleep.

Will that really work or will he dismantle the clock then bark anyway?

I've also been playing with him for the past hour and now he's konked out in his crate. I figure if I wake him up and start playing around again before he's had a chance to rest he should sleep good.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have used the clock for puppies, I wind up the clock, wrap in a towel the place in a pillow case and tie in a knot, that way puppy cant really get at the clock. Also throw an old t-shrt that you have worn in the crate. 

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*

Where is he sleeping? I always crate mine right next to my bed so I can stick my hands through the slats at night and reassure them that they're not alone.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhere is he sleeping? I always crate mine right next to my bed so I can stick my hands through the slats at night and reassure them that they're not alone.


Yup right next to the bed.

When half asleep I tried putting my foot through the cage (instead of my hand) and he ended up chewing on it...

-Emt1581


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*



> Originally Posted By: emt1581When half asleep I tried putting my foot through the cage (instead of my hand) and he ended up chewing on it...
> -Emt1581


LOL, ah the fun of the new family member. 

He's only been home for two days? And only 6 weeks. Sounds like you're doing fine. Just need a little patience. 

If he's crying every couple of hours (as opposed to continously) then taking him out at those times is what you need to do. As that settles in, try to be aware of when the puppy may be restless and moving around his crate (without the crying.howling) as that is an indication that he needs to go out as well.

Another thing I do is I have a nature (ocean sounds) cd that I let run softly all night.

Try not to be too impatient at the moment - This too will pass.

Enjoy your new journey.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*

What I do when my puppies come home is the first two nights (start tonight as your first night), I sleep on the floor next to the crate. I make sure that the puppy has been 1. fed 2. pottied 3. doesn't have fans on him or anything else that might upset him (a slight breeze from a ceiling fan and a box fan while you're lying on the bed can feel like a hurricane when you're a small pup on the floor). 4. stuffed animals in the crate and soft bedding 5. isn't thirsty. 

I know a lot of people say don't give the puppy water hours before he goes to sleep. Here's my read on it. You're going to be up a couple times a night because pup has a tiny bladder anyhow. Why put a tiny THIRSTY puppy to bed? He'll be miserable. Let him drink water, especially now, when it's hot out. Also, leave a small light on. Some breeders don't leave their puppies in complete darkness (ask the breeder). And even if they do, your pup is entering a fear stage. Your pup might be afraid of the dark. 

Then for the first two nights, I sleep on the floor. next to the puppy's crate. In my case, I take my big dog's beds, put them together, toss a comforter on them, and actually sleep pretty well. My head is right next to puppy's crate. I don't let puppy out of his crate because I know that I've checked off boxes 1 through 5 above. He's fine. Usually, the pup whimpers about 15 minutes and falls asleep. When he whines because he has to potty, I'm right there to hear it, and we get potty training off to a great start. 

Night # 3, puppy goes to sleep without me lying next to him, but when I put him to bed, I make sure that I stay in the room (as Dh and I are getting ready for bed) and we talk the whole time. We don't talk to puppy. We just talk so that he knows we're there. Fans are still turned off, and the small light is still left on for now. After about a week, I'll put puppy to bed on his own, but the fans are turned off and the light is left on. By week 3, puppy can go to bed with the light off. It's a harsh transition from the whelping box to a whole new family in a whole new house, so I do it in steps. 

My dogs always get bedtime snacks. Even my senior. We announce 'Bedtime!" and everyone runs into his crate or her bed. If you're in the hallway, you better move quick or you'll be trampled. So yeah, puppy learns to love getting into her crate for the snacks. And she sees that the Big Kids go to bed quickly and easily too. 

I really think a lot of it is about how we approach it. If you were just plunked into a new country, wouldn't you kind of panic? Wouldn't you prefer that someone helped you transition in steps? I'm not saying that you should let the puppy out of the crate or give in to him. I don't even talk to my pup once she's in her crate, unless I am positive she is doing a "potty scream." (Sometimes, bladders don't empty the first try, or they pee, but don't poop when they need to.) 

But check air conditioning vents and fans. Turn them off or at least, make sure they absolutely aren't blowing on the pup. With my current puppy and my last two puppies, fans blowing on them (or too much air indirectly blowing on them) would make them SCREAM more than any other thing. Being thirsty would make them whine inconsolably. If you're giving snacks or food but not water, your pup is likely thirsty. Yeah, you'll have to get up once more during the night. But you'll be able to sleep more overall, because your pup isn't screaming. 

Look at the world from your pup's point of view. Look at everything that could be affecting your puppy. Flapping draperies? Sharp lights from street lights shining right into the crate? High pitched noises (any whirring sounds, buzzing noises, etc)? Loud thumping bass coming from the TV room? You and your adult dogs may have become used to these sounds, but to puppy, this is a Brave New World. We need to introduce him to these slowly. I've had my pup 4 weeks. She goes to bed by herself every night. The fans are on low. And there's no commotion. We got off to a good start. Not because I'm a great trainer. I just believe in a nice gentle transition. If your pup hates her crate, start all over. It will take longer, but I've done this with adult rescue dogs. They just want to know that your home is a safe and comfortable place to be, 24/7. It can be done.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomWhat I do when my puppies come home is the first two nights (start tonight as your first night), I sleep on the floor next to the crate. I make sure that the puppy has been 1. fed 2. pottied 3. doesn't have fans on him or anything else that might upset him (a slight breeze from a ceiling fan and a box fan while you're lying on the bed can feel like a hurricane when you're a small pup on the floor). 4. stuffed animals in the crate and soft bedding 5. isn't thirsty.
> 
> I know a lot of people say don't give the puppy water hours before he goes to sleep. Here's my read on it. You're going to be up a couple times a night because pup has a tiny bladder anyhow. Why put a tiny THIRSTY puppy to bed? He'll be miserable. Let him drink water, especially now, when it's hot out. Also, leave a small light on. Some breeders don't leave their puppies in complete darkness (ask the breeder). And even if they do, your pup is entering a fear stage. Your pup might be afraid of the dark.
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying, and I don't know if it's because he is only 6 weeks but he is really inconsistent. It's not as simple as making sure he's fed, watered, and pottied. Especially today/tonight...

You mention that if he needs to go out you take him out. Tonight I started using the leash when I take him out. Instead of peeing outside like he was doing, now he bites and plays with the leash, then comes inside and pees on the rug. 

I tried taking the leash off, he just goes out in the cool/wet grass and rolls around. Still refuses to pee outside. Didn't have any problems the other two nights. 

I have a feeling we're in for another rough night. 

-Emt1581


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*

You are probably in for a few weeks of rough nights which is why pups shouldn't leave their littermates/moms until they are at least 8 weeks. I find pups at that age tend to sleep for a few hours and then wake up for a while and want to play. Midnight and 4 am seem to be key times here. When I have had litters in the past they would sleep in my bathroom, if it was nice out they would have the door open to the outside, if not I would put shavings in with them so they would have a place to potty which would then transition easily to outside, plus it's easy to clean up. I also give the pups lots of stuffed toys to play with and find they also sleep on the toys as well. There is no way you can expect a 6 week old pup to sleep through the night. I don't even expect 8 week old pups to sleep through the night.

I will also use a "playpen" for the pups to sleep in sometimes as it makes it easier to pick them up and take them out in the middle of the night. also you can slip your hand in easily if they are fussing.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*

I guess I must have had really strange pups.

I did not have their crate in the bedroom.
I did not sleep on the Floor.
None of that stuff.

But what I did do was make sure the pups were totally exhausted at bed time. Tired pups were always happy to go curl up in their crate.

The crate was where I could hear if the pup stired and needed to go potty.

But other than the wind up clock the pups slept where they were going to sleep as adults.

Val


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI guess I must have had really strange pups.
> 
> I did not have their crate in the bedroom.
> I did not sleep on the Floor.
> ...


Val,
Did you get your pups at 6 weeks? 

There is a huge difference between 6 - 8 weeks. also if you have a pup and an adult dog and they are in the same room that makes a huge difference. My dogs sleep in my bedroom so it is easier for me when I have a single pup to have them in with me. 

When I had litters, they stay in the bathroom with the outside door to a run til they are around 8 weeks at which point I start crating them to eat and overnight in the family room. If it was an 8 week old pup I would take it out before bed (usually 11 or 12) and then I get up at 6 which is usually ok for them to go without waking up. I give the pups a toy and something to chew on and I have not had problems either. 

Also if you have dogs your house has a familar "doggie smell" that a pup can detect and that is reasuring, going to a home without other K9's doesn't have that familar scent for them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*

emt-did you know there is a whole puppy section down the board aways? You can check out some old posts and still post new ones with your questions, but may get more feedback that way. Also it's easier to find your old posts if they are in the puppy section. 

Good luck with your restless puppy! They are very sweet and grow up far too quickly!


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANemt-did you know there is a whole puppy section down the board aways? You can check out some old posts and still post new ones with your questions, but may get more feedback that way. Also it's easier to find your old posts if they are in the puppy section.
> 
> Good luck with your restless puppy! They are very sweet and grow up far too quickly!


I actually didn't know but I appreciate the info!!











As far as Frank goes, last night I played with him for an hour straight until he was dead tired. Then when he konked out I waited 5 minutes, woke him up and started playing again. He was groggy at first but then was alert and had another 30 min. of play left in him before he was out for good. Didn't wake up until 6 this morning!! Slept right through the night!

So maybe that's the key...so long as it's not harmful...just tired him out to the point where he's got nothing left in terms of energy...

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting a puppy to sleep at night...Ticking cl*

Val, ALL my dogs sleep in our bedroom. So pup comes in with the rest of the crew. 

Sleeping on the floor for two nights is the one concession I make. I find it works miracles. One night puppy is sleeping in a pile with his littermates and mom in the only home he's every known. Next night, he's alone in a strange place in a crate. Having a warm breathing body there next to him helps. (My adults walk out of the room when pup starts to fuss. They're of no help when they're losing sleep.







) I've tried it both ways, and this works better. IMO. 

But yes, puppy MUST be very tired. And yes, puppy should not be taken from his mom and littermates at 6 weeks old. 

It's a matter of balance. Should pups be coddled? No. I don't think so. But two nights of transition, and my puppies never look back. There is, of course, more than one way to handle it. But this works splendidly for my pack.


----------

